# Boer wether after being clipped



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok everyone,

Here is my 4-H market wether for this year after being clipped for the first time. What do you think? Personally I think he could use more definition in his leg. He's coming up on 4 months old.










We pulled 4th in showmanship and market that night.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree a little more leg definition would be nice but he looks pretty good.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know a whole lot about boers, but I must say he is a pretty fellow!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Calico Patch Farm said:


> I don't know a whole lot about boers, but I must say he is a pretty fellow!


Ditto!

We're still learning here <I am lousy with conformation....>, my kids are going to show percentage does this year as I feel they will be easier for them to get ready/show. Hoping to do market wethers next year


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I like him, but agree more definition his legs would be nice. Have you walked him up any stairs? lol I used to walk my show wethers up and down stairs all the time. Do you feed him on a raised trough? So he has to step up?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

his pasterns look weak, and to carry the muscle down his rear. but otherwise, a VERY nice wether! and good clip job


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! When I picked him everyone was worried he wouldn't be good, thank the lord he has turned to be a decent wether. Anyway, thank you!!



AlaskaBoers said:


> his pasterns look weak, and to carry the muscle down his rear. but otherwise, a VERY nice wether! and good clip job


I was waiting to see if anyone noticed his pasterns. He is a little weak in the rear but not too bad. Thanks for your opinion though! A friend of mine who is a fitter clipped him for me, he's really good!


----------

